# الأقسام التقنية > طلبات البرامج >  Help is needed

## زهره التوليب

مرحبا

عندي ملفين مضغوطين..لكن عليهم باسورد...ومش موجوده الباسورد بموقع التحميل

في حل؟

----------


## حسان القضاة

زهره تفضلي برنامجين ..حسب نوع الملف يالي بدك تكشفي الباس اله ..ان شاء الله تستفيدي منهم ..
 برنامج فك تشفير اي ملف مضغوط وعليه باسورد 

بإمتداد zip,rar مقفل بباسورد وتريد فتحه 



Advanced ZIP Password Recovery V3.53




وظيفته :لكشف باسورد الملفات المضغوطة على هيئة ZIP .ببرنامج WinZip


التحميل >>زهره انتظري لحظه حتي يبدأ التحميل مباشره على جهازك 


اما برنامج الوينرار 

====================================

Advanced RAR Password Recovery V1.11




وظيفته : لكشف باسورد الملفات المضغوطة على هيئة RAR .ببرنامج WinRAR


التحميل

----------


## MR.X

*حسان نشيط
سبقتني 

مشكور*

----------


## زهره التوليب

يسلمووووووو حسان
جاري التحميل وان شاء الله تنحل المشكله
غلبناك :SnipeR (28):

----------


## زهره التوليب

للاسف مامشي الحال :Eh S(2): 
يمكن الفايلات نفسها مضروبه

----------


## MR.X

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب
					

للاسف مامشي الحال
يمكن الفايلات نفسها مضروبه


ثواني زهرة*

----------


## MR.X

*

البرنامج
في المرفقات

والشرح تبعو 
موجود كمان*

----------


## زهره التوليب

يسلمو ربيع
جاري التحميل
وان شاء الله يزبط

----------


## زهره التوليب

ربيع بدي لل zip files

----------


## Sad Story

> برنامج لفك تشفير جميع ملفات الرار (المضغوطة)
> 
> كل من حمل برامج وشاف فيها كلمة سر ..
> كل من تشفير البرامج ازعجه ..
> 
> هو برنامج حديث و جميل و مختص في كسر كلمة السر التي يتم بها تشفير ملفات (( الوينرار )) فهو يقوم بفحص ملف برنامج وينرار لكشف كلمة السر التي تم تشفير الملفات فيها و يمكنه إستخدام 75,000,000 كلمة سر في الدقيقة الواحدة كما يتناسب مع وينرار الإصدارات (( 2.30 فما فوق )) و البرنامج هذا يستطيع فك كلمات السر التي تحتوي على 8 إلى 10 حروف أو أرقام البرنامج يقوم بالإحتفاظ بنسخة من الملف المراد فكه قبل أن يكشف كلمة السر لديه لكي يحافظ على النسخة الأصليه من الملف
> التحميل
> 
> تحميل البرنامج


*******************

----------


## زهره التوليب

يسلمو محمد...جاري التجربه

----------


## زهره التوليب

اخي محمد الملفات zip. وليست rar.

----------


## Sad Story

> Ultimate Zip Cracker 7.3.2.3
> 
> برنامج Ultimate ZIP Cracker مصمم لاستكشاف كلمات السر للعديد من الملفات مثل :
> MS-Word ********s (*.DOC), Office 97-2003., MS-Excel ********s (*.XLS), Office 97-2003. ZIP archives created by PKZIP, WinZip, WinRaR
> 
> تثبيت البرنامج
> 
> 
> حمل من هنا
> ...


*************

----------


## Sad Story

انشالله الاخير هاد بيزبط معك

----------


## Sad Story

> أقدم لكم هذا البرنامج الذي تستطيع من خلاله فك و كسر تشفير الملفات المضغوطة التي تقابلك 
> 
> 
> 
> إذا نسيت كلمة التشفير اوكنت لا تعرفها.............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..................

----------


## زهره التوليب

يسلمو محمد
الحمد لله مشي الحال
الف شكر

----------


## Sad Story

الله يسلمك حياك الله

----------

